# Nohea Shawl free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nohea Shawl
https://www.skeino.com/downloadfile/download/aitfile/aitfile_id/70/


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice, thank you


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

thank you.... I've grabbed it. I'm going to try something in this "swing knit" style early in 2017 after holiday knitting is done. Probably will start with a Miss Grace scarf.
ETA: Here's a website for more info about swing knitting. I haven't read it, just a quick scan. http://swing-knitting.com/


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. Nice pattern.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty! Thanks :sm01:


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for that link. I may never make it, but I'll add it to the other hundred or so shawl patterns I've printed out. I have them in two 2 1/2 inch binders, and I think it's time to add another binder. They're alphabetized, of course, so I can easily check to see if I already have a pattern before printing it out again.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome, 
always a pleasure to share links to patterns I come across that others might also enjoy.

happy knitting.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

thanks. this is nice


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks very similar to the Miss Grace shawl. Very nice!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

nonak said:


> thanks. this is nice


your very welcome


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! That's something else... Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nohea-shawl

The pdf didn't load for me; I guess the site is busy. I'll have to try again. I did find it on Ravelry.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nohea-shawl . . . . The pdf didn't load for me; I guess the site is busy. I'll have to try again. I did find it on Ravelry.


 Same here. Thanks for finding it on Ravelry. Added to library.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nohea-shawl
> 
> The pdf didn't load for me; I guess the site is busy. I'll have to try again. I did find it on Ravelry.


I didn't find it on Raverly, so thanks for posting the link to it there for others so they can save it in their library.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks very much


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool! Thx for the link :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bright and bold! Thank you, Barbara.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Bright and bold! Thank you, Barbara.


your very welcome.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Lovely, thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Evelyne56 said:


> Lovely, thank you


your very welcome


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> Thanks for the link.


your very welcome, happy knitting


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

NanaMc said:


> Looks very similar to the Miss Grace shawl. Very nice!


I thought that too, having made several Miss Graces, I can't really see any difference!! Hope someone can educate me!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Very pretty!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

eppe said:


> thanks for the link


your very welcome


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, another bookmark.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

misszzzzz said:


> Thanks for sharing, another bookmark.


your very welcome


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks. That is a beautiful shawl.


your very welcome


----------

